# plants in indoor enclosure



## Marjenn (Jul 16, 2017)

What do you recommend for live plants in an indoor enclosure? Some say to grow from seed only to be safe, but what is used for the potting medium, if I'm to avoid fertilizer? What's something easy to grow? I have an RT and an ornate box turtle (separate).


----------



## RosemaryDW (Jul 16, 2017)

How big is your enclosure? There isn't much that won't be trampled down in a small enclosure.


----------



## Clamhandsmcgee (Jul 17, 2017)

I plant plantain and dandelions in mine. I did order some hibiscus and Rose of Sharon seeds and was going to start them in the enclosure, then transplant them in the outdoor enclosures. I'll put them where the tortoise can't eat the seedlings, and I'll post pictures if it works.


----------



## AmberD (Jul 17, 2017)

I've heard spider plants are good. I have hen and chicks and a hosta growing in my indoor


----------



## Markw84 (Jul 17, 2017)

I keep plants in pots that the tortoise cannot topple over. As the plant grows, it creates cover and browsing opportunities. You need plants that grow well indoors and tortoise safe. The lighting and humidity we create in a good tortoise enclosure can make a nice greenhouse, but the lighting is not best for most plants to thrive. So you need plants that do well as indoor, low-light plants. My staples are Boston Fern, Spider Plant, Prayer Plant, and Pothos Ivy. That is plenty to create a great environment your tortoise will thrive in.


----------



## cyclopunx (Jul 17, 2017)

Spider plant, hibiscus,tradescantia, bananas, coffea, jukka, different kind of palmas and many more. Of course it is depend of type of climite inside and torts. This is my red footed torts indoor enclosure


----------

